# free antivirus solutions?



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I normally use AVG's free av program, and I haven't had any trouble with the new 8.0 version until recently.:grit: It's giving me false reports and forget scanning in safe mode!!! (it gives you some crappy 'command line' scanner which runs in a command prompt window) :Bawling: So today, I set out on a journey for another GREAT (and free) av program...Avast seems to be almost as good as AVG...I just miss the built in spyware scanner~!! I had to replace the sw scanner with Ad-aware. So....what AV program do you use?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Me too. I've used AVG for years, but AVG 8 sucks. I switched to Avast and got my computer back.

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm using antivir. It's a tad invasive, you definitely know it's there, but it's thorough.

 Avira


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

beorning said:


> I'm using antivir. It's a tad invasive, you definitely know it's there, but it's thorough.
> 
> Avira


I'm going to look into this. I downloaded and saved it to my desktop. I'm going to play around with it later.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

What anti-spyware program runs well w/ Avast? I had installed Adaware,but then realized it was an older version that doesn't update anymore!!


----------

